# Sexing Pixie AFRICAN BULLFROG



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if its possible to sex african bullfrogs when young? I'm looking for a male!


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Genrally males have more yellow to the undersides of their throat and it is a brighter yellow than the females who have a sort of creamy colour to their throat. As they get older the colour changes greatly and you can sex them at around 3 months old. Another way is head shape, males have a much bigger and broader head in comparison to their body. Females on the other hand have a smaller head compared to their body. 

Mine just started croaking at the age of 4 months which means hes male, this is also another way to determine sex. 

That should be enough


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you Oly! will use this info when I find some!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

twydell said:


> Thank you Oly! will use this info when I find some!


 Where you been, anyway, mat?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a male he is fab,Pieface :2thumb::2thumb:

Have you asked in Reptiles Plus?:2thumb:


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have a male he is fab,Pieface :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Have you asked in Reptiles Plus?:2thumb:


I did actually phone them and they said they where too young to sex :/ kind of want a guarantee'd male. Maybe i should wait until theyre a bit older....thats if theyre still around by then!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

twydell said:


> I did actually phone them and they said they where too young to sex :/ kind of want a guarantee'd male. Maybe i should wait until theyre a bit older....thats if theyre still around by then!


Large males can be expensive, several 100 in some cases. Best of buying a juivinile, they only take few months before they can be sexed, sometimes they're full grown in under a year.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My male was croaking at 4 months old :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

